
They Turn ’49 Mercurys and Shelby Cobras into EVs, One Tesla Carcass at a Time - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-14/tesla-electric-vehicles-classic-cars
======
chrisdhoover
The classic Porsches are what interest me. EVWest is building them. They
successfully ran a converted BMW up Pike’s peak. Their 912 conversion is
pretty darn cool. The idea that Southern California will keep hot rodding and
beautiful old cars alive into the future is welcomed.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Not too spendy[1] either, provided you already have a Porsche, that is.

1:
[https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=40&pro...](https://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=224)

~~~
rasz
Rated Torque: 120 Lb Ft

Rated Power: 71 HP

This is a lightweight electric pallet stacker motor. You dont want this in
anything other than maybe a VW bug. Not to mention the most important and
expensive part is missing, as always.

------
roflchoppa2
cant wait to go to my local junk yard and grab EV parts to mod my datsun.

------
crusty
They had me at Gattica.

